# 18 last night 5/9/2015



## backstabber (Jun 25, 2010)

water was so good no wind


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some more nice ones. You going to have enough to last all year.


----------



## Creekside (Feb 26, 2015)

like the platform on the front of your boat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a great night!!! You must have went out after 2230 or so....cause Pcola bay was rocking the 1st part of the night!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul of flounders. They'll make great meals. 

Thanks for taking the time to post the photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes sir, a fine haul for sure !


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Nice going man!


----------

